# lets see your 2011 3d bows



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just wanting to see what everyone is shooting this year post up I will take some pics of mine tomorrow and post them


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

Waiting on mine to come in late feb i guess the wait is murder .:sad::grin:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I know that feeling waited till Feb last year for my contender elite


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

Here it is for now, might give this one to my son and get me a Carbon Matrix Plus.


Ala Archer


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

2011 New Breed Genetix. 28.5 60lbs using a trophy taker spring steel, Shrewd stabilizer (might be changing to Bernies), Sword sight (might be switching as well).


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

*2009 Admiral*

This is my Admiral that I just bought back in November. Will be my HC rig for a few months. It' also my hunting rig. Once I get my Sentinel set up, it will be my primary target/3D bow. :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Elite Pure Sword Sights Bernies Stabilizer Limbdriver Rest Goldtip 22


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

2010 Elite XLR snow
2010 PSE Vendetta XL
both outfitted with Doinker stabilizers
and Easton arrows


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I enjoy shooting 3D archery. It's a lot of fun. :wink:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Going to use my Nemesis for 3D this year.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here is what I shoot for 3-D, 2010 Martin Shadowcat, CNC bow sling, Smooth Stability stabilizer, waiting on my new string and cables from HM bow strings.
Don.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Going unlimited this year. elite z28 with a cbe quad viper 4 power scope and a slim jimm. great for spots so far.


----------



## Jeff Patrick (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll be taking the Z7 to the range this year.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

back ttt


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

2008 82nd Airborne..Smooth Stability Stab...Unless I get a new Hoyt Maxxis 31 before then!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

zestycj7 said:


> Here is what I shoot for 3-D, 2010 Martin Shadowcat, CNC bow sling, Smooth Stability stabilizer, waiting on my new string and cables from HM bow strings.
> Don.
> View attachment 983551
> View attachment 983550



Thats a beautiful area to shoot in! Man i'm jealous!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

It is an awsome range to shoot at. But if you miss, there is a real good chance your arrow is history, lots of rocks. I wasted 3 arrows that day.
Don.





apache64D said:


> Thats a beautiful area to shoot in! Man i'm jealous!


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Don't plan on shooting much 3D anymore, but I've got a bow I leave set up for it.

Hoyt Ultra Elite
Doinker Stabs
Axcel Sight w/ Axcel X31 scope, up pin, no lens.
Brite Site Pro-Tuner Jesse Rest
Gold Tip Pro 22's 
Park-N-Sons Precision Bow Strings

So far we are 1/1. Shot one tournament with it, and indoor marked yardage event. Took home 1st place in the money class.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Soon as mine comes in I'll post up pics.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

SteveID said:


> Don't plan on shooting much 3D anymore, but I've got a bow I leave set up for it.
> 
> Hoyt Ultra Elite
> Doinker Stabs
> ...


Oops forgot the pic.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

My Strother Infinity
QAD rest
Axcel Armortech Site
B-Stinger Stab


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*2011 3d*

here's one........


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

These are my main rigs for this year. 

2009 AM35
and
2010 Carbon Matrix


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Just finished rebuilding this one for the up coming 3D season - Elite Energy with Envy cams, Control Freak stab, CBE Sniper Pro sight, and one of my Experts converted to limb driven rest.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

going to be shooting the ol alphaburner this year for 3d and hunt with the element


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Soon as I get my stabilizer I'll get up pics of my Exceed. That red Hoyt is hot!!


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here is mine 2010 contender elite


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

man that red hoyt has got to sizzle when it gets wet


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

old pics of my bow. i will try to post more recent pics


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Soon as I get my stabilizer I'll get up pics of my Exceed. That red Hoyt is hot!!





bigbulls10 said:


> man that red hoyt has got to sizzle when it gets wet



LOL..... Thanks guys


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Details below in Sig.


----------



## bowanalee (Feb 24, 2007)

PSE's Bowmadness XL for 3-d and a BowMadness MC for hunting. Their both SMOKE-N HOT ! 
Drury outdoors and PSE sent me the BowMadness MC free for being a finalist in the "I Shot it with my PSE" contest. I got the XL here then fitted it for 3-D. Its been shooting pretty well too.
(MC is top left and bottom left pic. The rest are the XL) Their set up very similar.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## nigonjac (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's my 2011 setup. But I want to start by saying this is the ONLY time my cam will touch the ground, I do not set the bow on the ground like this.

2010 Mathews Conquest Triumph
60X Custom Strings
Mathews Downforce Rest
Doiker 12" Stabilizer
Spot Hogg - Hogg It with Large Guard & 8" Bar
Easton Fatboy 400's


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking good guys


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Just got it. Not set up yet.


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Replay:


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

zestycj7 said:


> Here is what I shoot for 3-D, 2010 Martin Shadowcat, CNC bow sling, Smooth Stability stabilizer, waiting on my new string and cables from HM bow strings.
> Don.
> View attachment 983551
> View attachment 983550


Well, there are three things I miss about California... My friends in the Military, Hunting Vandenburg, and the 3D Shoots!!! You can have the crazies!!! Riverside is a blast to shoot as are all the other ranges. One question though... what happened to socalarchery.com?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I need to get a pic up of my:

Ultra Elite
Smooth Stability
Spot Hog
Trophy Taker SS
Super Peep


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

*ve plus*



Hopperton said:


> I need to get a pic up of my:
> 
> Ultra Elite
> Smooth Stability
> ...





asa1485 said:


> LOL..... Thanks guys



here is my spot bow my 3d bow isnt here yet.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

wvminer said:


> here is my spot bow my 3d bow isnt here yet.


This green is my all time favorite color on a bow.


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

2010 Maxxis 31


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't know what ever happened to socalarchery.com sorry.
I like the hunting on Fort Hunter Ligget, my son took his first and only 2 deer there as a jr. hunter.
Don.




BowTech Dave said:


> Well, there are three things I miss about California... My friends in the Military, Hunting Vandenburg, and the 3D Shoots!!! You can have the crazies!!! Riverside is a blast to shoot as are all the other ranges. One question though... what happened to socalarchery.com?


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> With B-stinger dish (not pictured). Need to find me some blue rope for the quick disconnect.


That thing is sick!!!!! I also have a Primal Blacked out but that sucker is plain awesome!!!!!


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Same as last year, Black/Skulls AlienX 45-60lb, Limbdriver rest, Limbsaver Prism sight with 7 pins, 7''stab (more for a third leg when using bow stand than anything else).
Yes I use a bow quiver, no hip quiver for me, I hate things flapping around my waist when I am shooting.

Kev


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

PSE Shark X


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> This green is my all time favorite color on a bow.


I'm digging the green as well.


----------



## CrimsonConquest (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my baby:
-2010 Mathews Conquest Triumph
-SureLoc Supreme/Black Eagle/Swarovski/Red
-SpotHogg Infinity
-Soma/Fivics/Doinker Quadraflex
-Easton Fat Boy 400/Pro Points


----------



## atrapperson (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Killerofbooners (Oct 7, 2009)

here is my 2009 gx 6. I'm waiting for the new supra to get here.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Shooting NFAA Trad class, so no sights or stab.

-Grant


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

My Athens Exceed,just need a qd for the stabilizer and she's done.


----------



## joker1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not a Hoyt fan, But that AM is a beautiful bow! Really sweet...


asa1485 said:


> These are my main rigs for this year.
> 
> 2009 AM35
> and
> 2010 Carbon Matr


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

heres my dad's new pure, my XLR with new strings, and my VXL with new strings, all 3-d bows


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

Just shot my first 3D shoot today for the first time ever (had a great time but also humbling experience with range estimation), so that makes this my offical 3D and Field Archery bow...


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 22, 2008)

Outlaw: thats a great looking bow. good shooting this year. Semper Fi


----------



## Mr. Stickem (Oct 16, 2010)

I will try to get pics later, but I am using my 2010 Martin Warthog, I may end up picking up a new Fire Cat 400 in the near future.


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> Outlaw: thats a great looking bow. good shooting this year. Semper Fi


Thanks man! I appreciate the compliment. Not a bad bow for a newbie like me to get into archery.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Once complete I will post pictures... 2011 New Breed Cyborg, NAP QT3000 rest, Vendetta stab, BcBow sling and most likely a Hogg-it sight..


----------



## gmbritts (Feb 11, 2010)

g5 prime centroid


----------



## bcstrat (Dec 30, 2009)

I am so ready!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Maxxis 31


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Heres mine


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

joker1 said:


> I'm not a Hoyt fan, But that AM is a beautiful bow! Really sweet...


Thank you so much for the kind words bud.


----------

